# Does the calcium cause nausea



## Eric Henning (Apr 18, 2002)

Hi there,Does anybody get nausea for about 1/2 hour after eating due to the calcium? I do and I know it is the nausea causing it.


----------



## Eric Henning (Apr 18, 2002)

I meant I know it is the calcium causing it!!!


----------



## zappy (Jul 18, 2002)

Hi Eric,When I started taking the calcium I had a little bit of nausea afterwords, but in about 2 weeks it stopped and the calcium has been doing GREAT!!! With no side effects at all. Hope this helps. Have a great day!


----------



## EDDINGS (Jul 24, 2002)

I also took calcium, but only once because I thought it was reacting with the Previcid I'm on for GERD. If the nausea goes away after awhile then I think I should try it again. Thanks for that post, I almost threw my calcium pills out.NANI


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

When you first start taking the calcium it does cause indigestion and a little gas but for me in about 3 days it goes away. If it is uncomfortable you can take simethicone to get you through the adjustment period and then it should go away.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I forgot to say this is why you start with 1/2 tablet for the first 3 days with your meals to work your way up to what helps and lessen the indigestion.Linda


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear EricBrian:I get big time nausea from the calcium. I decided to skip the morning dose, really can't handle it then. I don't have a problem as much with lunch and dinner doses, probably because I am eating more food with the dose.Hope this helps,mamamia-PS I've been taking it for years and the nausea doesn't get better. The chewables are worse than the swallowables for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

Eric,Do you take the calcium after eating ? That's what I do and only with enough water to get it down. Too much water and I'm floating the boat which brings a slew of other problems, calcium or no calcium.....Ndgstnp.s. anyone, I read somewhere we shouldn't take the calcium supplement with dairy foods ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

Eric,here is a caution about nausea and calcium in this article, if you are sure that's what is causing your nausea.Side effects:Calcium is typically well tolerated by those who add it to their diets, but if the mineral is taken in high levels it can cause several side effects, including: nausea ,vomiting ,loss of appetite, constipation ,stomach pain ,thirst, dry mouth ,increased urination, and weakness. While these side effects are rare, it is even more unlikely to experience the life-threatening symptoms of an irregular or very slow heart beat. If these dangerous symptoms appear while taking calcium, use of the mineral should be discontinued and emergency treatment should be sought. An overdose of a calcium supplement may lead to confusion, irregular heartbeat, depression ,bone pain, or coma.Precautions:When adding calcium supplements to the diet, it is recommended that it not be taken within one to two hours of eating bran, or whole grain cereals or breads. Large amounts of alcohol or caffeine containing beverages or tobacco should be avoided. Large amounts of calcium, phosphates, magnesium, or vitamin D in medication or dietary supplements should not be taken unless directed by a physician. Those with diarrhea ,stomach trouble, parathyroid disease, sarcoidosis, or kidney stones should consult with their physician before taking calcium.Here is the link to above, sorry this is not formatted better., http://www.findarticles.com/cf_dls/g2603/0...cle.jhtml?term=


----------



## Eric Henning (Apr 18, 2002)

Dear Ndgstn-No, I take the calcium right before my first bite of the meal. Were you saying that it is better to take it after the meal if I want to become less nauseated?Mamamia-I am opposite of you. Nausea is worse for me at lunch and especially dinner. The morning causes me no problems usually.Right now, I am taking 300 mg breakfast and lunch and 600 mg at dinner.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Eric,like many supplements they can be harsh on the stomach even if coated so I don't take any on an empty stomach [unless it is something prescribed that way by a doctor].don't know whether it's true or not but this link indicates not to take more than 500mg calcium at one time because any more would not be absorbed.http://www.findarticles.com/cf_dls/m0NAH/1_32/81391090/ p1/article.jhtml?term=%2BCalcium+%2BDietary+%2BHealth+%2Baspects[/URL]I have been getting palpitations since taking calcium and my cardiologist said to go off them to see if there is a difference but since I feel they are helping a little I have not gone off them, however I have cut the dose in half [my pills are 650mg with 200 of vit D, so I halve that and take it after lunch]. It's not as much as some folks take but we are all different. Since I think it is helping I don't feel the need to take huge amounts.


----------



## Eric Henning (Apr 18, 2002)

Dear NdgstnThanks for your help with the calcium. I now take it 1/2 way through my meal or right after. No more nausea now. Thanks!!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

So now that you got rid of the nausea is the calcium helping the diarrhea.Linda


----------

